# Irritable Bowel Unrelated To Anxiety Or Depressive Disorders In Young Adults



## Guest (May 14, 2001)

From the American Journal of Gastroenterology05/09/2001Irritable Bowel Unrelated To Anxiety Or Depressive Disorders In Young Adults http://www.docguide.com/news/content.nsf/n...ndrome&count=10


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Irritable Bowel Unrelated To Anxiety Or Depressive Disorders In Young AdultsAmerican Journal of Gastroenterology05/09/2001By Elda HauschildtIrritable bowel syndrome appears to be unrelated to psychiatric problems such as anxiety or depressive disorders in young adults.Australian researchers found no association between the two in studying a cohort of young New Zealand adults with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS).Few studies have investigated the relationship between psychiatric disturbance and IBS in community samples, researchers from the University of Sydney in New South Wales point out. On the other hand, psychiatric morbidity is high among IBS patients presenting to referral centres.Investigators hypothesized that psychiatric disorders are linked to IBS in the general community but that link is "influenced by the criteria used to establish a diagnosis of IBS."They collected data on a birth cohort in Dunedin, NZ, between April 1972 and March 1973. Males made up 52 percent of the cohort. A total of 1,037 people were assessed at ages three, five, seven, nine, 11, 13, 15, 18, 21 and 26 years. Investigators used an abbreviated version of the Bowel Symptom Questionnaire to record participants' gastrointestinal symptoms at age 26 years. They found that IBS prevalence was 12.7 percent according to the Manning criteria, and 4.3 percent according to Rome II criteria.They also used an abbreviated version of the Diagnostic Interview Schedule to obtain participants' psychiatric history at ages 18 and 21 years."IBS was not significantly related to a diagnostic history for psychiatric illness overall, nor to a history of anxiety disorders, depressive orders and substance dependence."These results were independent of the IBS criteria used," investigators add. "Rome and Manning criteria subjects did not significantly differ from each other in terms of psychiatric history."American Journal of Gastroenterology, 2001; 96: 1072-1079.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Glad someone finally did a study on it! It has been so easy to blame it on the mind[This message has been edited by bonniei (edited 05-14-2001).]


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

I'm certainly no doctor. Have had IBS since '69 (age 15, not 13). Back then, we had no anxiety, we had "nerves." Until 1996, everything that brought me "nerves" (today: panic attack) led to massive diahrrea.I see this as another attempt fromt the medical establishment to deny mind-body connections and push pills and potions.Sorry so negative, just upset.__________IBS C now


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Here is some more info on this. http://www-east.elsevier.com/ajg/frames/thismnth.htm ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Eric: clicked on your link. Could not find study in "this month's" journal. Found items on Inflammatory, liver, esophogus, etc. Please help at your leisure[This message has been edited by Joan Gregg (edited 05-15-2001).]


----------

